
We've worked months on this - floown
https://medium.com/@Floown/floown-is-live-c0bab0e91f88#.vbqyvxkiw
======
mtmail
Please keep the title of submission/blog post. "Floown is LIVE" says more
about the content than "we've worked months on this".

